# My Mum is getting remarried



## jellybaby (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello, my mum just told me she is getting remarried, we like in Scotland. She said that the guy wont inherit anything and that it is all left to me in her will... I find this hard to believe, is there any way to marry and not leave your partner nothing when you die or seperate?


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes if they sign a prenuptial agreement he might not get anything in case of divorce or death.

Prenuptial Agreements

Prenuptial agreement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

